# Plans for Brass Stirling '60'



## Jeroen Jonkman

Hello everyone, as promised, plans can be found using http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item270

Have fun!

Jeroen Jonkman


----------



## SAM in LA

Jeroen,

Thanks for sharing your build and plans.

SAM


----------



## shred

Very nice. It takes a lot of extra work to draw up plans. Much appreciated.


----------



## kendo

Hi Jeroen Jonkman
           Great looking engine,and a great build. Thanks for sharing

                    Best Regard
                           Ken


----------



## arnoldb

Hi Jeroen

 :bow: Thank you VERY much indeed for the plans sir! - This is a definite build for me in future; especially as it uses materials I can get!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## kustomkb

Thank You Jeroen,

It is very nice.

Jeroen's video of the completed engine;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL-YWNYp7zA[/ame]


----------



## fcheslop

Thanks for the plans it is definitely going to be a future build. 
Best wishes


----------



## watchman

Hi Jeroen,

Thanks for sharing your plans - this is now my next project while I pluck up courage to start on a traction engine - again!

I have a question though - how did you make the displacer? Did you turn and bore it from solid, spin it, draw it or what?

many thanks, Ian


----------



## Jeroen Jonkman

Hi Ian,

the displacer was turned from solid, with the inner radius made with a drill-bit shaped especially for the job.
The inner radius is not critical, I just wanted to take out as much of the weight I could. After the drilling/boring the workpiece is flipped in the chuck and the outer radius is turned. Be sure to fill the displacer with a piece of scrap material of the correct size to prevent damage caused by the jaws or collet.

Good luck and keep us informed of your progress!

Jeroen


----------



## xander18

Hello,
Thanks for the plans, these are excellent. I might build one for my grandfather.

Right now I'm just modelling the engine in Solidworks but I can't find the drawings for the two rods that connect to the crank. I'm sure I can find a way to model it but I was wondering if I am misreading your drawings.

Thanks,
Xander


----------



## mh121

Thanks for sharing jeroen, I now appreciate the time it takes to draw up the plans after spending months trying to do the ones for the pump I made. I will put this one on the to do list now I have my small lathe to play with. Excellent build.


Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## lazylathe

This has also been featured on:
http://www.machinistblog.com/

No affiliation or anything, just another site i look at for info and plans and tips!

Great work Jeroen and thanks for sharing!!!! Thm:

Andrew


----------



## RobasaurusRex

Make Magazine's Blog also featured it about a week ago: 

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/11/free-download-gamma-stirling-engine-plans.html

It's beautiful engine Jeroen and your plans are very well drawn. Thank you!


----------



## atenenb

Hi Jeroen,

How did you bored grooves for the o rings?
I find it quite difficult to bore it in square shape. 
Please advise.


----------



## wackyvorlon

atenenb said:


> Hi Jeroen,
> 
> How did you bored grooves for the o rings?
> I find it quite difficult to bore it in square shape.
> Please advise.



Yeah, it'll want to ring like crazy.  Try making a form tool with a rounded end instead of a square one. It will allow you to enter more gradually, reducing the risk of vibration. Make sure it's very well supported. Try reducing the speed and increasing feed. 

Since it's an o-ring, a rounded bottom to the groove will be fine.


----------



## atenenb

Hi wackyvorlon,

Thank you.


----------



## atenenb

I found that PDF that was posted by Jeroen is missing 2 rods.
One connects to tumbler plate on one end and to crank on another.
Second one connects to crank on one end and to displacer rod end on another.
Most important property of those rods are their length. Did anyone figured it out?


----------



## Hansi1959

atenenb said:


> I found that PDF that was posted by Jeroen is missing 2 rods.
> One connects to tumbler plate on one end and to crank on another.
> Second one connects to crank on one end and to displacer rod end on another.
> Most important property of those rods are their length. Did anyone figured it out?



Same problem here.
Still no one figure it out?
Thanks.


----------



## atenenb

Hi,

I created entire assembly including the rods in SolidWorks.
It does not allow me to upload it to the forum because of it's size (even zipped). Post your email, I will send it to you.


----------



## texta

can anyone tell me why links like the first one in this thread never work for me , they always just take me to the front page never to the item in question . thanks .
johno


----------



## sssfox

I could be wrong, but I think it is because the plans are no longer in the archive.


----------



## atenenb

texta said:


> can anyone tell me why links like the first one in this thread never work for me , they always just take me to the front page never to the item in question . thanks .
> johno



Probably the link is broken, I can not access it either. 
If you send me your email, I can send you solidworks model of the engine.


----------



## ausdier

Well I don't know if this will work but this is a new link if people are interested. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/brass-stirling-60-152.html
If the link doesn't work then here is the manual way to find things in the first photo.
The plans are complete as my CAD model shows, the only thing I didn't use was the crank spacer and I made the hole in the power piston 1mm from the top not the 1.5mm.
I have included a 3D pdf so everyone can have a look ( ps you know you can make parts invisable to see inside things) and a couple of renders of my work.
Hope this helps, cheers. 







View attachment STIRLING 60.PDF


----------



## Hansi1959

The link to the revised plans from J. Jonkman works!
Thanks!


----------



## ausdier

Glad it all worked.
Now expect to see a lot of build threads for this Stirling................OK!


----------



## bharathchoudhary

any ideas for measuring its efficiency sir.....designs are too good...we feel lik doing it as a project


----------



## 19rgm

Hello,
         I'm into stirling engines at the moment but I can't think of what to build it with but something easy


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## bejant

Greetings,

Thank you Jeroen Jonkman for providing a very nice set of plans for the Stirling Engine!

In the spirit of giving back, I used the plans to make a 3D CAD model with FreeCAD.  The files can be downloaded from the FreeCAD forum, and I also included all the pieces of the model in .stp (step) format there too (if anybody wants to use them for CNC machining).  That FreeCAD forum post *is here.* 

Anyone using FreeCAD can export the files to other common file formats as well.  If anyone has any questions about the model please post them there as I'll have a much better chance of seeing them there.

Thanks again,

bejant


----------



## Keith

Hi Jeroen,

I'm making your Stirling 60&#8243; but I just cant get hold of any Pyrex test tube of that size, can you help?
Ive asked the PYREX suppler here in Sweden and there said they dont have any test tubes in that dimension.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## stephan

Hi im a cnc teacher and my students are currently building the stirling 60 and we cant figure out the length of the missing parts.... can you send me the solid works drawing please.


regards thank you




atenenb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I created entire assembly including the rods in SolidWorks.
> It does not allow me to upload it to the forum because of it's size (even zipped). Post your email, I will send it to you.


----------



## mikejohnson

If you don't mind would you email me the SolidWorks files for the  "Jeroen Jonkman's Sterling 60 plans" to me at <hmem_stirling60.kenl AT  recursor.net>. Why the long, weird email address? That's a disposable email address that forwards to my main  email.

By the way, if you have a Gmail account you can post the files up to Google Drive (which comes with Gmail so to speak). That way you could make the files available for anyone to download. Change your sharing settings explains how to set the sharing option. If you post the files on Google Drive then feel free to send me the link instead of emailing me the files.

If you prefer Microsoft to Google, Microsoft's OneDrive is similar to Google Drive.

Thanks




ausdier said:


> Well I don't know if this will work but this is a new link if people are interested. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/brass-stirling-60-152.html
> If the link doesn't work then here is the manual way to find things in the first photo.
> The plans are complete as my CAD model shows, the only thing I didn't use was the crank spacer and I made the hole in the power piston 1mm from the top not the 1.5mm.
> I have included a 3D pdf so everyone can have a look ( ps you know you can make parts invisable to see inside things) and a couple of renders of my work.
> Hope this helps, cheers.


----------



## noelv

still having trouble finding the plans with the missing rod measurements.  HELP !


----------



## Cogsy

noelv said:


> still having trouble finding the plans with the missing rod measurements. HELP !


 
There's a revision to the plans and page 7 has been added with the dimensions of the missing rods. Just download it again THIS LINK should work.


----------



## noelv

thank you (COGSY) for the info.


----------



## Sherri

Thank you so much for posting the plans to your engine. The main shaft bearing housing does not look like any of the pieces in the finished unit. I think it attaches to the main shaft support pillar but am unsure.
I would appreciate any help


----------



## fcheslop

I think originally the bearing carrier was glued to the pillar .You can see the pin at the top of the pillar and the hole and counter bore in the bearing carrier on the drawings
From memory I tapped the carrier and the pillar M3 and used a stud to assemble the two parts Im not to keen on just gluing just my preference
cheers


----------



## Bhai_log

PLANS ARE NOT THERE, PLEASE REPOST LINK


----------



## minh-thanh

Bhai_log said:


> PLANS ARE NOT THERE, PLEASE REPOST LINK


Here :
http://www.plans-for-everything.com/hen_stirling_engine_plans.html

http://www.machinistblog.com/downloads/Striling_60/stirling_60.pdf


----------



## Daniel Stenbacka

I have tried to learn CADing this week and used Jonkman's sterling '60' as my first project. There are some inaccuracies for all screw holes, I did not make any countersunks and the ends are flat. Anyway, here is a link to the Fusion360 project if anyone wants to have a look or download any .step files.


----------



## Cookie

Just started building the Sterling 60 engine from the free plans. My copy of the plans does not include the dimensions for the linkages from the crank pin to the displacer and also from the crank pin to the top beam. Am I being think or should the drawning include these parts. Help please.


----------



## Cookie

Just found the updated set of plans that include the missing parts. Looking forward to building this as my first hot air engine. Might be asking your advice in due course.


----------



## CFLBob

Cookie said:


> Just found the updated set of plans that include the missing parts. Looking forward to building this as my first hot air engine. Might be asking your advice in due course.



Does your set of plans have a date on them?  I have a file I got about year ago, I think, but it's dated January 2012.  I'm wondering if that's the latest.


----------



## Cookie

My set is dated 17.01.2012, but no version number. I'm not sure what the date was on my first set of plans that didn't have all the parts. My set has 9 pages, including pictures and details of part. Page 7 showing the long and short connecting rods was missing in my original set. From memory I don't think the links earlier in this thread go to the update plans. I googled the engine and found a revised set but cannot recall where. Hope this helps.


----------



## CFLBob

Cookie said:


> My set is dated 17.01.2012, but no version number. I'm not sure what the date was on my first set of plans that didn't have all the parts. My set has 9 pages, including pictures and details of part. Page 7 showing the long and short connecting rods was missing in my original set. From memory I don't think the links earlier in this thread go to the update plans. I googled the engine and found a revised set but cannot recall where. Hope this helps.



Thanks.  That's the set I have, with page 7 showing both connecting rods.


----------



## stirlingthrowaway

For everyone in the future looking for the plans that include all connection rods: https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/attachments/stirling_60-pdf.97934/
It still requires login, but that's better than nothing I guess. Maybe I can also just attach the plans, but I don't know the policy on viewing attachments.


----------

